# The movie Castaway starring Tom Hanks



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow! Just finished watching this movie! It's amazing how quickly our circumstances can change--and drastically! How prepared are we, really? Training, adaptability and mental attitude definitely win out!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I tend to watch survival or apocalyptic movies nowadays with a little more focus on what they did wrong and what I might have done instead. Castaway is a good example. But it also demonstrated how a few basic tools/items became invaluable to him. Thank goodness (for him) that the dead pilot was more prepared than he was.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

My cousin is a UPS pilot; Castaway is a scary movie for me...


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I tend to watch survival or apocalyptic movies nowadays with a little more focus on what they did wrong and what I might have done instead. Castaway is a good example. But it also demonstrated how a few basic tools/items became invaluable to him. Thank goodness (for him) that the dead pilot was more prepared than he was.


Tell me about the other movies you like to watch


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Tom Hanks has been on my "don't buy that movie" list for years ... 

Sorry ... what can I say ...

(And so I don't have to move your thread I will not go into why. )

Glad you liked it and got something out of it.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I tend to watch survival or apocalyptic movies nowadays with a little more focus on what they did wrong and what I might have done instead. Castaway is a good example. But it also demonstrated how a few basic tools/items became invaluable to him. Thank goodness (for him) that the dead pilot was more prepared than he was.


Our friends warn our other friends NEVER to watch a movie with us. Apparently we never shut up, just one long critique......


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Tell me about the other movies you like to watch


The most recent movie I watched was called Children Of Men. It was about a future where no woman could conceive children and how it affected the world. Very interesting.

Here are some others worth watching:

The Road
The Snow Walker
Into The Wild
The Postman
Book Of Eli
Rescue Dawn


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

The lessons of Castaway are many.... getting enough drinkable water... food.... cooking food... eating too much of one kind of food... having to make everything you need... what happens when various medical issues arise... and of course the lack of other human contact/interaction. Those are just the first ones that come to mind. 

One more interesting point... the way it started, even if he had a BOB, unless it was attached to him he would not have been able to retain it.

A great survival movie. Even more so when I got it at a garage sale for a buck.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> The most recent movie I watched was called Children Of Men. It was about a future where no woman could conceive children and how it affected the world. Very interesting.
> 
> Here are some others worth watching:
> 
> ...


The Road was excellent. A very frightening look at a possible future.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

One thing I realized from watching that movie is how much LUCK played a huge part in him surviving. Lucky he did not die from infection form the gash in his leg and or from knocking his tooth out!! Infection like that can kill if left untreated!! 

In a survival situation, avoiding injury becomes as important as water!!!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I had a friend*



CulexPipiens said:


> The lessons of Castaway are many.... getting enough drinkable water... food.... cooking food... eating too much of one kind of food... having to make everything you need... what happens when various medical issues arise... and of course the lack of other human contact/interaction. Those are just the first ones that come to mind.
> 
> One more interesting point... the way it started, even if he had a BOB, unless it was attached to him he would not have been able to retain it.
> 
> A great survival movie. Even more so when I got it at a garage sale for a buck.


I had a friend Col. Ray Nutter who ran a chopper group for 14 months in Viet Nam . He lost five choppers during his tour and the last one almost cost him his life. He had bought a large hunting knife in a sporting goods store just before he went on his assignment to Viet Nam but when he took over the command, he never wore it because no one else in his Air Calvary unit was carrying any non-issued weapons and he felt silly about the knife but after fourteen months he decided to wear the knife on a rescue mission to retrieve five captured American service men that were reputed to be held at a camp in N Viet territory. Ray did not even wear a sidearm because he had a chopper with door guns and missiles but this one time he wore the hunting knife so that he could give it to his son one day and tell him that he wore it in combat. Every chopper in his assault group was shot down on that mission. His co-pilot was killed and Ray escaped with his two door gunners into some Bamboo where they hid in a canal. Over the next 24 hour period, Ray killed five north Viet regulars with that knife. They were rescued by an ARVN unit the next day after the NVA pulled out. Ray was called on to give pilots escape and evasion lectures after his escape following the crash.

The thing he tried to impress on them was this. If you get shot down and survive the crash, the only thing you will have to survive with is what you have fastened to your person. Without the knife he would have been taken prisoner or been killed.

Col Nutter died in 2007 of a heart attack and resides in Arlington.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah the whole ice skate vs tooth thing REALLY gave me the heebeegeebees :eyebulge:


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Yeah the whole ice skate vs tooth thing REALLY gave me the heebeegeebees :eyebulge:


 Yeah, that would be tough to do, real tough!!


----------



## AlphaRedScope (Jun 21, 2013)

I love rhe movie castaway. Ive probaly seen it one too many times lol ;-)


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Tom Hanks has been on my "don't buy that movie" list for years ...
> 
> Sorry ... what can I say ...
> 
> ...


I agree with Andi.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> The most recent movie I watched was called Children Of Men. It was about a future where no woman could conceive children and how it affected the world. Very interesting.
> 
> Here are some others worth watching:
> 
> ...


Hmm.. I've not seen any of these! Thanks!


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

I would never visit Tom Hank's dentist....


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I wish I liked Tom Hanks... 
I would like to see The Road Warrior/Mad Max trilogy if it is good....
Mostly I like stupid movies ... 
The day after tomorrow ...
Jericho
Dante's Peak 
Deep impact
Blast from the Past
Signs 
The Village
Lady in the Water... I know I am the only one who likes these three movies 
Victory


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

After it hits the fan you'll die from a compound fracture, that's a fracture where the bone breaks the sin. That always gets infected and it's almost always fatal. Even for young adults in good health.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol! I like the Village too!!! )


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

rf197 said:


> I would never visit Tom Hank's dentist....


maybe I should have said oral surgeon


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

mike_dippert said:


> Mad Max (1979)
> Mad Max 2: Road Warrior (1981)
> Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome (1985)
> 
> Mel Gibson is the star, but isn't well known at this point in his carreer. Keep the production years in mind when watching. These are all older than me, but I can't help liking them.


Thanks.. I just bought mad max for $7 ... :flower:


----------



## dingogirl (Apr 20, 2013)

rf197 said:


> maybe I should have said oral surgeon


Here is what he was facing.

He suffered from a necrotic pulp in the tooth. His treatment choices were either Extraction vs root canal vs wait.

Obviously, the root canal isn't an option. Eventually, once to necrotic tooth established a path for the infection to drain, the pain will stop. If it drains intraorally, the pain is resolved and the tooth will eventually loose due to gradual bone loss. It may be easier to extract at this point, but its like a ticking time bomb. You may wake up one morning with an explosion of an infection. Antibiotics alone never cure this, the source of the infection must be drained and the tissues need to be oxygenated to kill the anaerobic bacteria.

The difficulty of immediate extraction is the risk of incomplete removal. If you snap only the crown of the tooth off and leave the roots, the nidus of infection is still present. It may not immediately cause a spread of infection, but as long as the root tips remain, the timer ticks away on a potentially severe facial infection.

I read something on here a while back regarding dental preps. Is there no dentist on these boards? or do they stay quiet?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

BillS said:


> After it hits the fan you'll die from a compound fracture, that's a fracture where the bone breaks the sin. That always gets infected and it's almost always fatal. Even for young adults in good health.


You're thinking of an open fracture, not a compound fracture.

A compound fracture is just a bone or bones that have more then one break.

The reverse of an open fracture is a closed fracture where the broken bone doesn't break the skin. I have broken 5 different bones all on different occasions and all of them were closed fractures.


----------

